# Tainted Love



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Late 1940s-1950s Tainted Love: For perhaps some sociological reason, the late 1940s and 1950s saw a plethora of popular Tin Pan Alley songs about mysterious, carnal temptors and temptresses: lovers of but dubious fidelity and quite capable of exercising strange powers of fascination over their captives. Here is a representative sampling: often with a Latin sound and/or a sense of breathless abandon. The radio airwaves were often full of other songs of people wandering off the beaten track, mysterious strangers, adventurers, trespassers.....

Here is Tony Martin suffering the pangs of Temptation:





Frankie Laine encounters the Devil when he meets Jezebel:





Next, Peggy Lee discovers the "immoral" allure of her Lover:





Frankie, weakened by Jezebel, succumbs to the Swamp Girl:





Finally, first The Four Aces, then Vikki Carr (love her version) are betrayed by the perfidious Perfidia:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

^^^^^

Kinda parallels film noir and the femme fatale era!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry but couldn't help thinking of this, from the title




don't click on it, if you are easily offended


----------

